# Any Hinze reports lately



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone heard any reports about how hinze has been fishing lately. Just wondering if the water had cooled down at all and if the fish are a bit more active than they have been.

Surely this bit of rain we have had would have stirred them up a bit.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate paul burt had a report in last weeks bulletin of one group who scored 8 toga in a session.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne talking to the Nerang tackle shop a couple of days ago he said most were still doing it tough


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Im heading down sat morning. I picked up some soft plastic tips for bass last week and may give them a go. I think I have been missing them cause there down deeper and I havent been in their face. I keep u guys posted on how I go now I have the sounder.

If anyone wants to join I'm going to launch at about 4.30 sat morn.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Mojo

Are you going to try surface lures first up? Then use the SP's down deep later in the day. I will be keen to read your report.

Itching to add to my bass tally.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mojofunk said:


> I think I have been missing them cause there down deeper and I havent been in their face.


Lindsay you may well be right on deep water....some months ago an an akff trip everyone was fishing 3-4m for nil results in the eastern arm, and Ross/meoldchina through a location error headed to the point opposite SE from west wall ramp [near grammas kitchen] and was the only one to catch fish in 6m+, Ben/fishingman has also had results over that side but nearer the waterfall


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I havnt been up there for a fish since the last trip, so not really sure if things are any better.

Am planning on getting out over the weekend on Sunday, but might be heading to Clarrie Hall for a look in the leccy tinny with the missus I think.


----------

